
Sarbanes-Oxley Federal Whistleblower Suit Against Elon Musk and Tesla - AndrewBissell
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6bZ_pDVNtMWYXJuSlJRRjN0MXFEWi0xMTUtQUxTX2dXN1o0/view
======
AndrewBissell
Some highlights from the suit:

> HANSEN subsequently learned that TESLA hired a new Senior Manager of Global
> Security by the name of Nick Gicinto. HANSEN was informed that Nick Gicinto
> and his current team were spying on TESLA employees using devices to monitor
> emails, cell phones, and data communications from TESLA employees.

> They had been commanded to “do something” with HANSEN and “I don’t give a
> fuck if you take him up into the hills and hide him” from MUSK.

